# First Slingshot Rabbit Kill



## Haneix (May 8, 2019)

Chased him into some bryers, found a gap and saw him staring at me 5 yards, hit him just above the eye. He didn't die instantly, I had to stomp my way in and grab him to finish him off, please make the effort to do this and trust your instincts, if you think you hit a rabbit you most likely did and act accordingly. Also 9mm steel is not sufficient for grown rabbit, I'm confident a lead ball would have had enough force to kill him where I hit.. Slingshot was a Barnett Black Widow with the brace removed and GZK Black .80 OTT bands, from Celtic Cattys.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Nice first bunny!

I use 9.5mm steel for huge snowshoe hare and large gray squirrels, and I never have to follow up as long as I get them in the head..

Maybe the .5mm makes just enough difference in weight between 9mm and 9.5mm....or maybe it's the bands I'm using. I've never tried 9mm so im not sure what the weight is.

I use 7/8"-5/8" tapered Precise 0.70 cut to 9" active for my 45" draw...it throws 9.5mm steel at about 270fps on a cold day and right around 300 on a hot day...more than enough FPE to take out large rabbits.

What are your band dimensions and draw length?

MW

Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haneix (May 8, 2019)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Nice first bunny!
> 
> I use 9.5mm steel for huge snowshoe hare and large gray squirrels, and I never have to follow up as long as I get them in the head..
> 
> ...


.80 Non taper with a 7.6 inch active, I'd say you have more power with your longer draw.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Haneix said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Nice first bunny!
> ...


I'm sure you are right...however I used to hunt snowshoe hare with a short 28" draw with 9.5 and TBG 27mm-22mm tapered....but they were maxed out...I think my active length was 5.5" or less...it threw the ammo at a pretty good speed..

This is how big the snowshoe hare are here. This was with my setup now though ..but I've gotten bigger with the TBG bandsets and 9.5...

Maybe give 9.5 a try...and shorten your bands to get more power









Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

We have snowshoe Hares here too but I have never tried to bag one with a slingshot. I have bagged several with a .22

GP


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

Good shot mate, sadly we all have to finish animals off sometimes, just part of hunting unfortunately. I hunt with 9.5mm steel no problem for smaller things, pigeons, partridge etc. Rats,Rabbits, pheasants and hares I switch to lead cylinders, either 10mm about 13mm long or half inch about 18mm long, stops everything very dead.


----------



## Wreck-it (Mar 25, 2019)

Unfortunately, you have to be prepared to give the final blow, It just comes with it. A quick blow to the head works for me, I have seen guys chin them where they break the neck. Its not my favorite part of the deal. I hate to see animals suffer. That being said great job, there is no sure thing with slingshots. I just practice practice so when I get the shot I am confident I can put it where I want to. Tell us how you chose to cook him up. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Haneix (May 8, 2019)

Wreck-it said:


> Unfortunately, you have to be prepared to give the final blow, It just comes with it. A quick blow to the head works for me, I have seen guys chin them where they break the neck. Its not my favorite part of the deal. I hate to see animals suffer. That being said great job, there is no sure thing with slingshots. I just practice practice so when I get the shot I am confident I can put it where I want to. Tell us how you chose to cook him up. Thanks for sharing.


Sorry for the late reply bud was busy out, I cut him into 6-8 pieces, browned them in the pan then put him the oven for an hour or so with some marinate, was lovely.


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

Good get


----------

